# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Gadget Lust Thread

## Taosaur

My gadget lust has been off the charts this past month, partly because my finances are a little less strained than they have been, partly because I've had to get pretty intimate with my PC to troubleshoot frequent lock-ups (BIOS update seems to have solved it, though I'll give it another day before I declare victory) and partly because my ancient iPod seems to have finally shit the bed.

I'll define "gadget" broadly to include PC components, but some things I've been lusting after:

1) Nook Color: this device is looking like a very nice replacement for both my stolen netbook and the dead (though perhaps recoverable) iPod. It runs Android 2.1 natively, and there are stable ROMs of 2.2, 2.3, and even a 2.3/3.0 hybrid, as well as a less stable 3.0 build, many of which can boot from a SD card without so much as rooting the factory install. With a 32GB SD card, I would have room for a generous music selection, as many ebooks as I'd like, some comic books, a movie or two, and plenty of apps. I'm also interested to play with Android a bit, but prefer to stick to a data-capable dumbphone, and don't really want to use my phone for books and music. 

2) Any 100GB+ SSD for my OS(es) and core programs. It's hard to justify in terms of storage, given that you could have 3-4TB of HDD storage for the cost of a 120GB SSD, but my HDD is my system's weakest link, and decent SSDs are just getting within a quasi-reasonable price range. Based on reviews, I expect I'd see noticeably improved start-up and load times for my OS and any programs housed on the SSD. 

3) Bigscreen, baby! My PC is my entertainment center, and while my 22" is perfectly adequate at PC distance, it's a bit underwhelming from across the room. It would be nice to bump it up to a 32" or 42" with my current monitor as a secondary display. 

4) PS3. I'm not much of a console gamer, though it is my preferred format for racing and martial arts fight games, and better for some RPG/adventure hybrids. I do, however, know several complete non-gamers who use the PS3 as the hub of their home theater system. It seems like a device that would add considerable flexibility to any set-up. 

So what are you lusting after? iWhatnots are noticeably absent from my list, and I'm not a complete hater--my iPod Video was great for what it was--I'm just not a fan of the way they've approached their app and content markets, and as someone with at least the dimmest understanding of what my devices do, I can get a lot more value out of hardware configurations intended for the Android and/or PC market.

----------


## Puffin

The Intuos4...  :drool:  Slightly out of my price range, though!

And then I want a simple 3Tb external hard drive for my mbp.

----------


## Taosaur

A wacom tablet is appealing, but I just can't see enough utility in it to justify the cost. I could also use more storage, but the SSD would take a little pressure off--if I restrict my installed programs to what would fit on the SSD (basically cut out 50-75% of the games), it would free up my 500GB HDD for storage. 

I'm having a lot of trouble deciding what's the first priority, Nook or SSD, and I'm still not 100% on the Nook being my best mp3/e-book solution. Obviously it's less portable and more power hungry than a dedicated mp3 player or e-ink reader, but it's still pretty damned portable, and it doesn't take much to make it a fully functional Android tablet at half the cost of any comparable device--plus, it's optimized for reading, unlike most tablets or netbooks.

Starting next month, a.k.a. next week, they'll have them at Staples, which means it's just a matter of having the money in my hot little hand and walking down the street--for better or worse, I do see this impulse buy in my future.

----------


## reci

Taosaur, how much faster do you think your system will boot up if your OS and programs were on a SSD.  I've been curious about them.  I've heard they're a lot quieter and faster, but is the speed increase worth the price increase?  :Cheeky:   I guess it's personal preference.

As for me, I found a 320GB external HDD in a dumpster (don't ask).  No wires were with it and I've been wanting to know if it actually works, so I bought another enclosure and it should be shipping to my place soon.  I hope the HDD works so that I didn't waste $20 for nothing!

I also want to upgrade my sound system some day...

Edit:  I did some research and found




> The typical access time for a Flash based SSD is about 35 – 100 micro-seconds
> Whereas  that of a rotating disk is around 5,000 – 10,000 micro-seconds. That  makes a Flash-based SSD approximately 100 times faster than a rotating  disk.
> HDD data transfer rate at the rate of 80 megabytes per second typically.
> SSD data transfer rate at the rate of 170 megabytes per second typically.
> Although SSD are slow when to compared to small file writes, they have a constant read and write rate.
>  At  Cebit 2009, OCZ demonstrated a 1 TB flash SSD using a PCI Express x8  interface. It achieves a maximum write speed of 654MB/s and maximum read  speed of 712MB/s



Wow!

----------


## Taosaur

In my current system, a decent sized SSD would almost certainly net the most noticeable performance increase of any single upgrade. 

I'm looking at this bad boy: Newegg.com - Crucial RealSSD C300 CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1 2.5&#34; 128GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive &#40;SSD&#41;

With that, my system would be good for probably another year, year-and-a-half, until more games and other software would really take advantage of a CPU/MoBo upgrade. 

I'm definitely leaning toward the Nook as a higher priority, though, which puts the SSD on the back burner for at least a month or two.

----------


## no-Name

Prepare yourself.


*Spoiler* for _imageheavy headphone drool list_: 





ridiculous Sony Qualia 010 


Audio-Technica Import ATH-EW9


AKG 272


Sony MDR-R10. yes, they're wood. 


AKG K701


Sennheiser HD800

and to finish


K240s



this thread is now infinity times more sexy

----------


## Marvo

My friend has a one of those K240s. It's sweet, but it's absolutely shit for gaming.

----------


## LikesToTrip

The OpenPandora. I actually just ordered mine and it should be shipped sometime next week! And I've actually had dreams about it the past few nights... I can't freakin' wait!
OpenPandora
Everyone should buy one of these! Tao you should totally get this rather than that lame nook  :tongue2: .

----------


## Taosaur

> The OpenPandora. I actually just ordered mine and it should be shipped sometime next week! And I've actually had dreams about it the past few nights... I can't freakin' wait!
> OpenPandora
> Everyone should buy one of these! Tao you should totally get this rather than that lame nook .



Awesooooooooooome, it's only twice the price for slower hardware, half the screen real-estate and a higher-maintenance OS! And it's all optimized for gaming, perhaps my lowest priority in a portable device!

I actually have enough money in my hot little hand for the Nook right now, and I've confirmed that it is available right down the street, but I would leave myself strapped for cash on the road for a few days if I got it now...

----------


## LikesToTrip

Of course it costs more. It's being made by a small group of people rather than a large corporation, but it's completely open source so you won't spend another penny on it unlike apps for the nook. And the hardware is almost exactly the same. OMAP 3530 in the pandora and OMAP 3621 in the nook. And the Pandora can easily be overclocked past 800mhz. I'd much rather have a full keyboard and top notch gamepad over a larger screen. And the maintenance is half the fun! Having every system up to N64/PSX in my pocket is awesome enough, but having a full linux desktop also! It's orgasmic!

But yea, the Pandora definitely isn't for everyone. You do have to have a pretty good knowledge of computers to get the most out of it. It's target audience is us nerds who love retro games.

----------


## WinRic

The fleshlight.

----------


## LikesToTrip

Does that qualify as a gadget? I've pondered buying one, but I highly doubt I ever would. Seems like a waste of money.

----------


## WinRic

I just had to say it, "lust" was in the title and someone would say it eventually.

I just googled it, and a gadget has to be mechanical  :Sad:  (i thought a gadget was just a small tool)

It's unfair, there is nothing for a guy that is mechanical... Well not for a straight guy.

----------


## Taosaur

I pulled the trigger on the Nook today--yeah, no self-discipline  :Cheeky: 

I won't get a chance to charge it up and play with it until I get off the road tonight, and possibly not until tomorrow or Sunday, but even without turning it on, it's awful purdy... 
 :drool:  

The NC actually overclocks easily and stably to 1-1.1Ghz, and has a very active modding community on the Cyanogen Mod boards, and I'm much more interested in Android than any other Linux OS. There's plenty of opportunity to get my hands dirty if I'm so inclined. 





> The fleshlight.



Someone's taking the thread title way too literally.

----------


## OldNutter

The Acer Iconia Tablet with Android  :armflap:  We had it here at the store for like 2 days now, and I still dunno the price. I should go look now, but meh. All I know its is awesome, I want it, but I don't need it.

----------


## LikesToTrip

Why does everybody love tablets so much? Blech...

----------


## Taosaur

> Why does everybody love tablets so much? Blech...



Because they're highly portable and generally faster to access documents, media and the web. Touch also provides a more direct, if less detailed interface than keyboard and mouse, making it ideal for tasks that only require a handful of commands.

----------


## LikesToTrip

Highly portable? No... A smartphone is highly portable. It may be "ideal for ... a handful of commands" but it's definitely not ideal for typing anything longer than a domain name.

----------


## Taosaur

I hit a few stumbling blocks, but the Nook is good to go--the stock OS was underwhelming, so I set up CyanogenMod 7 (Android 2.3 Gingerbread) to boot from a 16GB MicroSD. Originally, booting from SD was just to try out the OS, but I suspect the SD I picked up actually gets faster small-block writes than the Nook's on-board flash. In any case, CM7 is running way faster than the stock OS even without overclocks, so I'm leaving it as-is. 





> ...not ideal for typing...



Yes, exactly  ::D:  Hence you purchase one if typing is a low priority, or at least you'd prefer not to have a keyboard hanging off the thing at all times--I may pick up a bluetooth keyboard at some point for travel, but anyone who texts will have no trouble taking notes or making short comments on a 7" device.

----------


## Marvo

Apart from viewing pornography, I can't imagine anything you'd do on a portable computer that wouldn't involve a lot of commands. The iPad tablets are a fucking joke, at least in their current form.

In the movie Avatar, tablets serve as a kind of extension to the main computer. Basically extra screens you can carry around, but they also work as input of course. I really liked that application, and I can certainly see something like that happening in real life. Using for example iPads as extra monitors for a computer would even be possible right now, I imagine.

----------


## Taosaur

That's pretty much how current tablets function, Marvo. It's an access point first and foremost, and a "portable computer" as an afterthought. Most of the things people do on them involve approximately two commands: play/pause, forward/back, turn page (only one there). You use it to access data stores and information networks in the cloud and to carry a selection of your personal media, and if you like it can also play games or perform tasks. You wouldn't use it to produce a manuscript, but I could see the touch interface actually being faster and more intuitive for editing one. Hell, if you hunt-and-peck on a mechanical keyboard, predictive on-screen keyboards are probably faster for typing, too. Most of the people using these devices are using them on the way from one place with a computer (home) to another place with a computer (work/school) and may be carrying an additional computer (laptop) that would just be too awkward to whip out under the circumstances. Alternately, they're using them for things like reading where a handheld device with a simple interface is preferable for a number of reasons, and the relevant files and controls are probably nearer at hand than on any of your 'real computers.'

----------


## Marvo

I meant literally extra screens. You can pull stuff directly from one screen over to the other. When tablets reach that kind of functionality, I will be impressed and want one. Right now, they are just laptops without keyboards and less functionality. I don't see how pulling out a laptop is particularly more difficult or inconvenient than a tablet. The idea that tablets are "better at turning pages" is absolutely ludicrous.

----------


## Taosaur

Even an ultra-light laptop weighs two pounds and has a hinge. Now, if you have a more average 5-6lb, 15" laptop, are you really going to pull it out on a train or curl up on the couch with it to read a book? There's no comparison. Also, cloud storage means that tablets are, for most intents and purposes (certainly for the average casual computer user's purposes) "extra screens"--for your data, and for the network. I'm sure we could make a tablet that does nothing but sync with one 'workhorse' machine and maintain positional awareness of other tablets synced with that machine so that you can make fancy hand-motions instead of logging into dropbox, but it would be a much more limited device than my Nook Color, much less a real tablet. Any PTA or bookclub can run a meeting out of a shared dropbox folder and update files in real time from screen to screen. 

People who can't see the utility in current-gen tablets are stuck in a paradigm ten years out of date, seeing them as a "laptop without a keyboard" or a "portable computer." You apparently missed the appearance of the smart-phone and the accompanying explosion in network saturation and diversification of usage patterns. If mobile-OS tablets were laptops, they would replace laptops; they don't, unless you didn't need a laptop in the first place (*raises hand). They don't replace anything. They add another layer of access and another mode of interface.

----------


## Artelis

Saving up for this puppy right now:

----------


## Taosaur

Heh, my roommate would cream over that thing if he doesn't already have one. He's got half a recording studio overflowing out of his bedroom into the living room right now, and more equipment scattered over the tri-state area.

----------


## Artelis

> Heh, my roommate would cream over that thing if he doesn't already have one. He's got half a recording studio overflowing out of his bedroom into the living room right now, and more equipment scattered over the tri-state area.



lucky bastard. Mine's getting there.  :Oh noes:

----------


## tommo

> The Intuos4...  Slightly out of my price range, though!
> 
> And then I want a simple 3Tb external hard drive for my mbp.



Got it!  So good, worth the price.  They thought of everything.  All the way down to the left handed and right handed people; It's horizontally symmetrical, except for the usb plug so you just choose which hand you use and the controls switch around.  Plus they've got like 10 or so nibs in the pen holder, which you unscrew to get to.  Amazing.

There's literally no need to get another one after this.





> Saving up for this puppy right now:



APOGEE!????  I just remembered them the other day when looking up the moons orbit.
(The farthest point in the orbit is the apogee).  Is this the same company that used to make games?  Or still do maybe?





> Sennheiser HD800



I got the Sennheiser HD650 for 900 bucks a few years ago lol.  Probably worth the money though.  They can't go very loud, but the sounds is wonderful.

Right now I want to get crazy components and build a computer, and hook it up to my iMac screen, whose components are way out of date and incapable of playing most games, but whose screen is fucking beautiful.

As for tablets, I'm gonna wait until they have perfected those paper thin screens, (supposed to be in 5 years or so) but even then I might not get one, unless they're cheap just coz it will be cool to look at.  I don't see a need for a laptop or tablet or smartphone.  I prefer to see nature around me as I travel.  I see no point unless you're a computer geek (using non offensively, I am one too) or a business man (used offensively  ::lol:: ).

Could we also make this thread a "post pictures of your most prized gadgets" thread?
Not officially, like change the title, but just so there's not another thread for no reason.

----------


## Spartiate

Bose A20 Aviation Headset




Nikon 105mm f/2.8 VR Lens




Not electronic but an old Leica M3 (single-stroke model) with a 50mm F/2 Summicron lens.




I'd like to get a new Macbook Pro within the next 2-3 years as well.

----------


## tommo

> I just had to say it, "lust" was in the title and someone would say it eventually.
> 
> I just googled it, and a gadget has to be mechanical  (i thought a gadget was just a small tool)
> 
> *It's unfair, there is nothing for a guy that is mechanical... Well not for a straight guy.*



Oh yeah, YouTube - The Big Bang Theory / Howard Wolowitz - Robotic Hand

----------


## Man of Steel

Right now I'm really wishing I had a 15" MacBook Pro. 

I could really use some lighting equipment (hotlights, flashes, etc) and a couple new lenses, though. An 80mm-200mm Nikkor would be sweet.

----------


## LikesToTrip

Lol. Mac. Lol.

----------


## JussiKala

I could list every single part of my next computer individually (building it) but I won't, since that's subject to change.


Let's say that I'd lust for a sony FW900. I currently have it's non wide brother, the F520. (These are the highest end CRT monitors available to the average consumer if you did not know that already. They have better colors than any LCD, higher refresh rates, no input lag, no ghosting, and every resolution is  native. They also have flat screens like LCD monitors. All this is important to me as a PC gamer). 

The F520 is 2048x1536 @ 85hz, and the FW900 is 2304x1440 @ 85hz.
The F520 is 36kg. The FW900 is 52kg IIRC.


Too bad I can't find any of them being sold near me at this moment. I was lucky to get my F520.


Now waiting for the obligatory "Eww CRT. How could you use that crap? It's old" 
Well, you just gotta see it in person to get rid of your misinformed misconceptions on old technology. Keyboards and displays were better then than now. Now it's all about cheap manufacturing.

----------


## Taosaur

> Lol. Mac. Lol.



Hurhur, yeah, yeah, technology people actually use is so lame.

----------


## Spartiate

He's just jealous of people that have the money for macs  ::banana:: .

----------


## Artelis

> Lol. Mac. Lol.



Why do people do this? It's a fucking preference. Get. Over. It.

----------


## tommo

> Why do people do this? It's a fucking preference. Get. Over. It.



If people didn't do that we wouldn't have any wars and we'd all get along with each other hehe





> They have better colors than any LCD, higher refresh rates, no input lag, no ghosting, and every resolution is native.



Ok, 85Hz is not a "higher refresh rate" (higher than what?  I'm assuming you mean every other screen available, anyway, you're wrong).  Nice to see you obeying the laws of physics.  Ghosting is for shit screens.  Meh.

Basically.  Nobody wants a fucking semi-trailer sticking out of the back of their TV or monitor, it has nothing to do with cheapness of manufacturing.  It is mostly to do with the fact that you can't realistically build big CRT monitors/TV's as well as the fact the LCD/LED, Plasma and OLED use less power than CRT, so you're gonna pay fuck loads more in the long run.  Plus ya have to basically plan your room layout around the monitor coz they're so bulky and heavy.

----------


## JussiKala

> If people didn't do that we wouldn't have any wars and we'd all get along with each other hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, 85Hz is not a "higher refresh rate" (higher than what?  I'm assuming you mean every other screen available, anyway, you're wrong).  Nice to see you obeying the laws of physics.  Ghosting is for shit screens.  Meh.
> 
> Basically.  Nobody wants a fucking semi-trailer sticking out of the back of their TV or monitor, it has nothing to do with cheapness of manufacturing.  It is mostly to do with the fact that you can't realistically build big CRT monitors/TV's as well as the fact the LCD/LED, Plasma and OLED use less power than CRT, so you're gonna pay fuck loads more in the long run.  Plus ya have to basically plan your room layout around the monitor coz they're so bulky and heavy.



It can do 170hz

That's higher than any LCD

I has the room for it. It's physically impossible for me to move so that I see the bulky backside. LCD monitors don't benefit me in this situation in any way.

----------


## tommo

My LED LCD TV has so many hz it hz  (200, bitch.)

----------


## JussiKala

Oh boy, I LOVE LED. Another way to lover manufacturing costs and fool the average joe into buying useless crap that doesn't improve the product


As with fake hz counts. (Almost no TV can do real 120hz, and no LCD can do +120hz)

----------


## tommo

Cool story bro.

----------


## JussiKala

> Cool story bro.



No reasoble arguments left, eh? 


I guess ignorance is bliss.

----------


## LikesToTrip

> Why do people do this? It's a fucking preference. Get. Over. It.



Because we get responses like this.

But no Macs are just retardly overpriced simply because the OS is more stupid friendly. People would rather pay more money than simply learn how to properly operate a computer. It's quite hilarious.

----------


## Taosaur

Yes, prioritizing skill sets that enable you to afford Macs = stupid. 

OSes are for losers, anyway. If you can't lay down the circuit paths by hand and write every scrap of code on your machine, what business do you have using a computer in the first place?

----------


## tommo

I would say that it's stupid if the average person had any need to learn how to use a computer "properly".
Mac OS is only 30 bucks and it comes with all the software most people need installed.  All the general software like Pages, Keynote, Numbers, iMovie, Garageband etc. are only 200 I think.
Compare that to Windoze.  Windows 7 Ultimate is 220 dollars.  The shitty Home version is still 120.
Office Professional is 500 dollars and the home and business version is 280 dollars.

They're easier to use and less hassle in the long run.  There's no reason to hate em or criticise people for buying them.





> OSes are for losers, anyway. If you can't lay down the circuit paths by hand and write every scrap of code on your machine, what business do you have using a computer in the first place?



Haha, was gonna say a similar thing but ya beat me to it!

----------


## Artelis

> Because we get responses like this.
> 
> But no Macs are just retardly overpriced simply because the OS is more stupid friendly. People would rather pay more money than simply learn how to properly operate a computer. It's quite hilarious.



I just don't even. Thank you for spewing the same garbage everyone else spews about why they opt to shit all over Mac. You're just solidifying that you really have no clue what you're talking about.

----------


## JussiKala

> I would say that it's stupid if the average person had any need to learn how to use a computer "properly".
> Mac OS is only 30 bucks and it comes with all the software most people need installed.  All the general software like Pages, Keynote, Numbers, iMovie, Garageband etc. are only 200 I think.
> Compare that to Windoze.  Windows 7 Ultimate is 220 dollars.  The shitty Home version is still 120.
> Office Professional is 500 dollars and the home and business version is 280 dollars.



You only need basic for the basic stuff, or home premium if you like a little extra features. Learn to buy OEM versions. The retail versions cost a lot more than the OEM, and the OEM version is pretty much exactly the same.





> I just don't even. Thank you for spewing the same garbage everyone else spews about why they opt to shit all over Mac. You're just solidifying that you really have no clue what you're talking about.



He's aggressive about it, but he has a point. 

Sure, macs are easy to use. That's it.

Windows can be made prettier

Windows is more compatible with hardware and software.

Windows is better for multitasking

Windows is the most used, and therefore you will have less issues to adapt to working on someone elses computer.

And it pretty much ends  there. It's an OS, they're all similiar anyway, so go with what you want.

----------


## LikesToTrip

Hahaha, you guys are too easy.




> OSes are for losers, anyway. If you can't lay down the circuit paths by hand and write every scrap of code on your machine, what business do you have using a computer in the first place?



Except for the fact that it would cost a lot more money to do it that way, and my main argument was against cost was it not?




> I would say that it's stupid if the average person had any need to learn how to use a computer "properly".
> Mac OS is only 30 bucks and it comes with all the software most people need installed. All the general software like Pages, Keynote, Numbers, iMovie, Garageband etc. are only 200 I think.
> Compare that to Windoze. Windows 7 Ultimate is 220 dollars. The shitty Home version is still 120.
> Office Professional is 500 dollars and the home and business version is 280 dollars.



When I say 'Mac' I'm referring to Apple as well. And Apple hardware is what's overpriced. And what's with the straw man? I never said anything about Windows; I use Linux 90% of the time.




> I just don't even. Thank you for spewing the same garbage everyone else spews about why they opt to shit all over Mac. You're just solidifying that you really have no clue what you're talking about.



No actually, by being a mac fan-boy, who gets butthurt extremely easily, you are solidifying the fact that you have no clue what you're talking about.




> Sure, macs are easy to use. That's it.
> _Linux_ can be made prettier 
> _Linux_ is more compatible with hardware and software.
> _Linux_ is better for multitasking



Fix't

Linux is awesome at everything. Windows is good for gaming. Mac is worthless overpriced trash.

----------


## JussiKala

> Fix't
> 
> Linux is awesome at everything. Windows is good for gaming. Mac is worthless overpriced trash.



Linux has poor compatability. The vast majority of programs are designed for windows.

ATI hardware is pretty crap on linux. (lotsa personal experience)

Linux has poorer multi display support.

And I can't game properly on linux. I could use WINE, but only a fraction of games work even with fixes and solutions, and then I can't achieve max graphics or good perormance. I'm a gamer, and so, windows is important to me in this aspect.


Linux must be more difficult to customize to make it pretty, but I bet it's possible, just like windows. Windows has it easy with rainmeter, but I bet linux has something similar. Both can be made to look fantastic.

----------


## LikesToTrip

> Linux has poor compatability. The vast majority of programs are designed for windows.
> ATI hardware is pretty crap on linux. (lotsa personal experience)
> Linux has poorer multi display support.
> And I can't game properly on linux. I could use WINE, but only a fraction of games work even with fixes and solutions, and then I can't achieve max graphics or good perormance. I'm a gamer, and so, windows is important to me in this aspect.
> Linux must be more difficult to customize to make it pretty, but I bet it's possible, just like windows. Windows has it easy with rainmeter, but I bet linux has something similar. Both can be made to look fantastic.



The vast majority of OSS is designed for Linux.

I've never had any problems with ATI hardware on Linux.

Don't use multi display so I wouldn't know.

Linux is perfect for any emulation. But if I'm playing FPSs or anything through Steam I use Windows.

Which distro were you using? Some are easier than others. And from my experience with Linux, if something isn't working properly it's most likely user error. Linux is by far more difficult to use, but it can do a whole hell of a lot more.

----------


## JussiKala

> The vast majority of OSS is designed for Linux.
> I've never had any problems with ATI hardware on Linux.
> Don't use multi display so I wouldn't know
> Linux is perfect for any emulation. But if I'm playing FPSs or anything through Steam I use Windows.
> Which distro were you using? Some are easier than others. And from my experience with Linux, if something isn't working properly it's most likely user error. Linux is by far more difficult to use, but it can do a whole hell of a lot more.



I've been using different ubuntu versions for my laptops and all had problems with the ATI GPUs... No user error there, I wasn't messing around with terminal or  anything when the problems started. I rarely used the terminal for anything because they were laptops, and I wasn't doing anything more than the most basic browsing on them.

One became unusable at the native resolution of the screen because the ATI driver put the CPU usage at 100% on it constantly, so I was forced to use unnative. (though I ain't saying that ATi drivers are good for windows either, but they are tolerable)

Linux ain't perfect for emulation, but it certainly is capable of it. It's not impossible to game on linux, but it's a huge hassle. At least it was 9 months ago when I last checked.

----------


## Taosaur

I know it's pointless to try to stop, but OS wars are ridiculous. They all work fine. They all appeal to people with different tastes and priorities. 

All of the linux geeks would be living on the streets if Windows and Mac users didn't need IT support.

----------


## Artelis

This just turned into a "what you can learn without actually understanding computers" fact out of context fest. Jussi is coming closer to real points than the other idiot. I'm so butthurt now, I can't even stand it! (hooray, for another typical response). Sorry, I only get butthurt about ignorance, not about people not liking Mac. I don't defend Mac in anyway (yeah, go read my post again. Where does it say anything about me standing up for Mac? Oh that's right, you're putting words in my mouth. I forgot.), but I won't tollerate idiocy.

Oh, you wear Nike? Lol. Nike. Adidas4lyfe, yo!

----------


## Spartiate

> Linux is awesome at everything. Windows is good for gaming. Mac is worthless overpriced trash.



So explain why most design professionals (sound, visual, engineering, etc.) use macs?

I don't care about customization or open-source or configuring stuff.  I have no passion for computers, programming, hardware...

My computer is a tool, I just want it to work and do what I tell it to without jumping through a thousand hoops.  That saves me time, which gives me more time to do stuff away from the computer.

Windows is slow, buggy and prone to malware.  I only use it for games (which I can dual-boot from my mac!).  I don't have the patience or will to work with Linux, it doesn't do anything more that I need.

----------


## Taosaur

Hopefully our culture will one day overcome the impulse to OS Supremacism. 


Note: I am Godwin-ing the OS debate only. Feel free to continue posting images and discussion of drool-inducing hardware.

----------


## LikesToTrip

> This just turned into a "what you can learn without actually understanding computers" fact out of context fest. Jussi is coming closer to real points than the other idiot. I'm so butthurt now, I can't even stand it! (hooray, for another typical response). Sorry, I only get butthurt about ignorance, not about people not liking Mac. I don't defend Mac in anyway (yeah, go read my post again. Where does it say anything about me standing up for Mac? Oh that's right, you're putting words in my mouth. I forgot.), but I won't tollerate idiocy.
> 
> Oh, you wear Nike? Lol. Nike. Adidas4lyfe, yo!









> Windows is slow, buggy and prone to malware.



Only if you suck at life. I've been using Win7 without any antivirus software for over a year now. No malware here.

Macs are deisgned by retards for retards. They suck and shouldn't even exist.
/thread

----------


## JussiKala

> So explain why most design professionals (sound, visual, engineering, etc.) use macs?



They don't. Wanna be pros use macs. Real pros use windows because it allows for better software and hardware configurations, while macs  restrict you to certain ones.

----------


## Spartiate

> Only if you suck at life. I've been using Win7 without any antivirus software for over a year now. No malware here.
> 
> Macs are deisgned by retards for retards. They suck and shouldn't even exist.
> /thread



You sound very angry, has a mac hurt you in the past?





> They don't. Wanna be pros use macs. Real pros use windows because it allows for better software and hardware configurations, while macs  restrict you to certain ones.



Except that some of the best software for design is made specifically for macs.

----------


## tommo

> Windows can be made prettier



Pretty is a side effect of awesomeness.
Seriously though, prettiness is almost irrelevant.  It's just the reason they've done so well lately,
not the reason why they're good to use.





> Windows is more compatible with hardware and software.



oh hmmmm.  Pretty sure it's not.
I can plug any sort of hardware in to my Mac and I haven't come across a single thing that it doesn't recognise
straight away.  One time I spent about an hour fucking around and doing similar things to what I would do on Windows,
getting drivers and adding devices etc. only to realise I could simply use the scanner from Preview.
As they say "It just works".

As for software, there's heaps of open source for Mac, and if not, I just switch to windows in dual boot.
And the only reason Windows has more software is because it's been used more for longer.





> Windows is better for multitasking



I really don't think this is true at all either.
Most of the time I don't even bother closing any of the programs I use and it barely affects speed.





> Windows is the most used, and therefore you will have less issues to adapt to working on someone elses computer.



Personally I already used Windows for many many years while I was a kid until about 5-6 years ago or so.
But for people who have only used Mac, I could see the point.  But it's a fairly trivial point.





> So explain why most design professionals (sound, visual, engineering, etc.) use macs?
> 
> I don't care about customization or open-source or configuring stuff.  I have no passion for computers, programming, hardware...
> 
> My computer is a tool, I just want it to work and do what I tell it to without jumping through a thousand hoops.  That saves me time, which gives me more time to do stuff away from the computer.
> 
> Windows is slow, buggy and prone to malware.  I only use it for games (which I can dual-boot from my mac!).  I don't have the patience or will to work with Linux, it doesn't do anything more that I need.



QFT.





> Only if you suck at life. I've been using Win7 without any antivirus software for over a year now. No malware here.



Lol, how do you know?  90% of your hard drive could be malware and you wouldn't have a clue (disregarding incredibly slow speed).





> Real pros use windows because it allows for better software and hardware configurations, while macs  restrict you to certain ones.



Yeah they restrict you to certain ones which are better.
I earned $500 one time because someone with Windoze couldn't convert DV tapes to DVD.  My computer has worse specs, but it had better software.
Macs certainly have better software for design and editing etc.

----------


## JussiKala

@prettiness: It was just a counter point against the usual argument that mac is prettier

By multitasking, I mean multitasking. That is not the same as keeping multiple windows open.

@software: Better ones such as? Just give me a  few examples of  programs that beat any program with the same function in windows, that is not available for windows.

@compatability: Know how to use windows and it will be a million times more compatible. For hardware, mac doesn't support hardware changes, nor can you buy any combination of hardware you might want in a mac computers. By software, sure, there are enough programs for mac. But when you are looking for someting extremely specific, mac just won't do. Those are only available for windows.

----------


## tommo

> By multitasking, I mean multitasking. That is not the same as keeping multiple windows open.



Whaaaa?  Multitasking means being able to do more than one thing at a time.  i.e having more than one program open at a time.

----------


## JussiKala

> Whaaaa?  Multitasking means being able to do more than one thing at a time.  i.e having more than one program open at a time.



Yes, but it depends on what you are doing with those programs.

Having internet radio in the background and rendering a video edit at the same time while browsing dreamviews.org is NOT multitasking.

Opening lots of windows and viewing them at once and really utilizing them all is multitasking.

----------


## tommo

> Having internet radio in the background and rendering a video edit at  the same time while browsing dreamviews.org is NOT multitasking.



LOL yes it is.  You can't set a level of CPU usage or something for it to be accepted as multitasking lol

Anyway, it's besides the point.  I have had Flash, Illustrator and Photoshop all open before and on other occasions, iMovie importing video from a camcorder while converting movie files and burning DVD's.

Macs are known for multitasking, (on of the reasons designers etc. use them) I don't know how you could even make the assertion that they're not good at it.

----------


## JussiKala

> LOL yes it is.  You can't set a level of CPU usage or something for it to be accepted as multitasking lol
> 
> Anyway, it's besides the point.  I have had Flash, Illustrator and Photoshop all open before and on other occasions, iMovie importing video from a camcorder while converting movie files and burning DVD's.
> 
> Macs are known for multitasking, (on of the reasons designers etc. use them) I don't know how you could even make the assertion that they're not good at it.



Macs RARELY even support 4 or more monitors. They are not fit for heavy multitaskers. My monitors are one reason for me  not moving to linux or something. 

And when they do, the window management with multiple monitors is inferior to the windows one, if you have a couple of helpful programs installed in windows.

Let me just say it: Unless your screen has more than 2048 horizontal pixels, you really can't multitask properly. You'd need more screens.

I currently have a youtube video in my 3rd monitor,  a bunch of browser windows open each with 20 tabs for basic browsing on my 1st monitor, my essay and the sources open  on my 2nd monitor and if I had a 4th monitor  active ATM, I'd have  some temperature monitor programs as well as chats on it. Those are currently running in the background. 

This is light multitasking. Not heavy.

----------


## Taosaur

Why don't you two just unzip and have a sword fight?

----------


## LikesToTrip

My work here is done.   :wink2: 

Edit: back on topic. My Pandora shipped today! I should see it and all its splendor on Friday! I can't wait!

----------


## tommo

> This is light multitasking. Not heavy.



I love how people subtly change their argument when they realise they're wrong.
Problem is, you still have the eternal question to answer, how long is a piece of rope?
(How heavy is heavy [It is a rhetorical question {It cannot be answered}]).

----------


## Taosaur

Correction to an earlier post: Nook Color OCs easily and stably to 1.*3*Ghz  :Shades wink:

----------


## JussiKala

Two of these will be mine in a month or two when I build my next computer.

----------


## LikesToTrip

> Correction to an earlier post: Nook Color OCs easily and stably to 1.*3*Ghz



Would you ever need it that fast though though? BTW, hows it treatin' ya? What are you using it for?

@JussiKala That's pretty smexy. Out of my price range though, and my 4870 is plenty of power IMO.

----------


## JussiKala

> Would you ever need it that fast though though? BTW, hows it treatin' ya? What are you using it for?
> 
> @JussiKala That's pretty smexy. Out of my price range though, and my 4870 is plenty of power IMO.



I'm currently running an unlocked phenom x2 555BE (unlocks to x4) but I'm running stock because it's the stock cooler still on it. Also running a 5870, but I don't think it's enough. Especially when I'm planning on going 3x 1600x1200 eyefinity. The thing can barely hold its own at 2048x1536.

I'm choosing those GPUs anyways, but whether I'm going sandy bridge or bulldozer is yet to be decided. I'm hoping BD won't flop.

----------


## Taosaur

> Would you ever need it that fast though though? BTW, hows it treatin' ya? What are you using it for?



I'm not sure if it's a performance gain over 1.1Ghz, but 1.1Ghz was definitely an improvement over stock, especially for Flash video, but also snappier response throughout the interface (and yes, my rippling water live wallpaper is absolutely necessary). It has a decent governor, so it's not like it's actually spending a lot of time at 1.3Ghz. Predictably, I spend nearly as much time playing with it as playing on it--flashing ROMs and kernels, trying out apps, playing with settings and arranging everything where I want it. The main thing I actually use it for is reading--you know, what it's supposed to do. I have gotten sucked into some games for a couple hours here and there, and I'm just leaving the SNES/Genesis/PSx emulators alone for now (mostly).

I do find myself using it more than my PC now for e-mail, weather, and probably for facebook. Sometimes I find myself using the NC and my PC simultaneously, which seems a little ADD, but whatever. 

I did have a 'tablet moment' reading Godel, Escher, Bach on the front porch today, where out of nowhere I thought, "I'm totally in Star Trek," and it was good.

----------


## IAmCoder



----------


## tommo

> Two of these will be mine in a month or two when I build my next computer.



Hope you're using water cooling lol

----------


## Loaf

> Hope you're using water cooling lol



Half of that looks like a fan anyway lol.

----------


## JussiKala

> Half of that looks like a fan anyway lol.



Trust me, that is not enough. It can run fine in single card mode on stock clocks, but when you have two cards next to each other and both are overclocked, things start to get hot. They NEED more cooling. But I'm not sure I'm willing to pay for the extra cooling though. I'm the most cheapskate PC enthusiast ever. My rig has a phenom x2 unlocked to x4, I'm in posession of two radeon 5870s and a 5770, I have quadruple monitors, a mechanical keyboard, and a 80€ mouse. All this for 350€. That's amazing considering what I've got. I've gotten so much hardware for free or for ridiculous pricies that it's insane.

I'm probably only going to get a case, CPU, GPUs, mobo for my next build. I already got everything else. Shouldn't cost more than 800€

----------


## Supernova

> In any case, CM7 is running way faster than the stock OS even without overclocks, so I'm leaving it as-is.



Are you suggesting that you would overclock a Nook?

 :tongue2: 

All my gadget lust is after music gear.  Particularly a MIDI controller or recording gear.

----------


## Taosaur

> Are you suggesting that you would overclock a Nook?



If you continue reading, you'll find that I have overclocked a Nook (Color--as in the baby tablet, not the e-ink reader), from stock 800Mhz to 1.3Ghz max, and am running a more advanced (and complete) Android build than what comes in the box. Many of the people picking up NCs aren't doing so for the stock functionality, but because the hardware is capable of much much more and there's an active community of programmers taking advantage of that potential and sharing their work. Even a lot of people who do get the NC just because it's an e-reader with a great color screen end up rooting, dual-booting or replacing the OS before long, when they start to get an inkling of how much more the machine could do (and let's face it, how many more free apps they could have  :tongue2:  ). 

The only thing it's lacking that would really open it up is USB hosting, which by all accounts should be possible, but no one's made much progress with it. There is bluetooth for peripherals, and of course WiFi for remote access to storage, but like a lot of people I already have a lot of USB gadgets, and not much bluetooth.

----------


## tommo

> Half of that looks like a fan anyway lol.



I meant more that they sound like a jet engine.

----------


## OldNutter

> Only if you suck at life. I've been using Win7 without any antivirus software for over a year now. No malware here.
> /thread



Not to bring up ghosts here  :tongue2:  but I HATE that answer. you know how many people I get saying that a day? you know the number of viruses that just hide.. and don't show anything noticeable? Christ I can put a keylogger on your computer, you'd never notice. but behide the scenes, I'm taking your usernames, passwords, and credit cards numbers.

----------


## JussiKala

> Not to bring up ghosts here  but I HATE that answer. you know how many people I get saying that a day? you know the number of viruses that just hide.. and don't show anything noticeable? Christ I can put a keylogger on your computer, you'd never notice. but behide the scenes, I'm taking your usernames, passwords, and credit cards numbers.



I've been running numerous windows installs for the past 4 years, each with antivirus software.

NEVER gotten a virus more than a couple keyloggers that I eradicated. 



Better?

----------


## OldNutter

> I've been running numerous windows installs for the past 4 years, each with antivirus software.
> 
> NEVER gotten a virus more than a couple keyloggers that I eradicated. 
> 
> 
> 
> Better?



 Thats not the point though.... People bitch and complain when they suddenly get their credit stolen or their computer crashes, and then they brag that they don't have an anti-virus. I see at least a few people a month who come is saying they don't have an anti-virus, and suddenly there data is gone, or something fuck stupid like that.

----------


## tommo

Lol that's exactly what I said.  He didn't respond to it though.  My guess is he installed an anti-virus program and realised he had thousands of viruses lol

----------


## LikesToTrip

> Lol that's exactly what I said.  He didn't respond to it though.  My guess is he installed an anti-virus program and realised he had thousands of viruses lol



Nah, I didn't respond because it wasn't worth my time. I actually haven't been using that install because the HDD is failing. ~3.7k bad sectors at the moment. Just for shits n giggles I'll scan it though just to prove my point. Post back with the results in a bit.

----------


## Spartiate

> Nah, I didn't respond because it wasn't worth my time



So responding to his post wasn't worth your time but responding to this one AND scanning your hard drive is...

----------


## LikesToTrip

> So responding to his post wasn't worth your time but responding to this one AND scanning your hard drive is...



Yerp, cause now there are multiple people I'm proving a point to rather than just one. And I'm kind of curious if I will be able to install a program and run a scan with so many bad sectors. I've already been getting input/output errors when copying files.

----------


## tommo

Viruses tend to do that....  :Shades wink:  :Cheeky:

----------


## LikesToTrip

> Viruses tend to do that....



Yes, viruses are capable of causing physical damage -_-'

Well it was at 26% when I went to bed last night, and it had found 8 tracking cookies (oh noez!). However, in the middle of the night it decided to to an automatic update, and now it hangs after the login screen. I'm assuming it installed the updates onto a cluster of bad sectors and that fucked everything up. Guess it's finally time to trash it....

----------


## OldNutter

> Yes, viruses are capable of causing physical damage -_-'
> 
> Well it was at 26% when I went to bed last night, and it had found 8 tracking cookies (oh noez!). However, in the middle of the night it decided to to an automatic update, and now it hangs after the login screen. I'm assuming it installed the updates onto a cluster of bad sectors and that fucked everything up. Guess it's finally time to trash it....



hirens 10.5 + CD = HDD regenerators  :tongue2:

----------


## tommo

> Yes, viruses are capable of causing physical damage -_-'
> 
> Well it was at 26% when I went to bed last night, and it had found 8 tracking cookies (oh noez!). However, in the middle of the night it decided to to an automatic update, and now it hangs after the login screen. I'm assuming it installed the updates onto a cluster of bad sectors and that fucked everything up. Guess it's finally time to trash it....



Well, it was half a joke.  But they can.  An obvious one would be to overheat the CPU.

----------


## Man of Steel

Holy crap, what did I start in here?

I want a MacBook Pro because I do a lot of photography, and a lot of work in Photoshop. My main OS is Ubuntu, but WINE sucks at running Photoshop, so I need either Windows 7 or Mac OSX. I loathe Windows 7. Absolutely loathe it. Ubuntu has spoiled me. I'm not even sure I like OSX that much better, but it's sexy,and I'm only going to use it for Photoshop and other CS5 programs. 

Of course, I'm broke and jobless right now, so I'm just dreaming.

----------


## JussiKala

What's wrong with windows 7 btw? I'm fine with any OS, just as long as I know how to customize it a little.

If you hate the W7 taskbar, you can make it just like the vista one by right clicking it, clicking properties, ticking small icons and choosing don't group from the drop down menu. Now you have the vista taskbar... in 7

----------


## Taosaur

> If you hate the W7 taskbar, you can make it just like the vista one by right clicking it, clicking properties, ticking small icons and choosing don't group from the drop down menu. Now you have the vista taskbar... in 7



Lol, I've never once heard of anyone wanting Windows 7 to be more like Vista. I'm fond of W7, though. It's the first Windows OS that surprises me more often with how easy and smooth it is to do things than how many hoops I need to jump through to do them.

----------


## tommo

I've got it on dual boot and it confused the shit out of me when I first used it.
I spose I got used to the mac layout without pretty much everything I need right across the bottom.
But I also went in to IE7 and there was no taskbar up the top.  Who the hell sets that as a default?
Haven't really used it enough yet to know if the layout is useful or not. The start menu just seems cluttered and weird.

----------


## Taosaur

I had pretty much the same experience using OSX on my old boss's Macbook. Most likely it was just lack of familiarity and the different aesthetic--more of a hand-holding "You don't want to do that, Dave" approach overall.

I find it easy to organize all the different spaces in W7: I use my taskbar for frequent-use or quick-reference apps and maybe one game (currently Starcraft 2), my Start Menu for games (pinned) and recent apps, which is handy for short-term projects that don't necessarily need a place on the taskbar, and the desktop for things I want staring me in the face. Start menu search functionality also negates the use for a task launcher, and the the Explorer link in the task bar is outstanding for navigating files and folders.

----------


## Artelis

in os x it's just all about QuickSilver. Bottom task bar became obsolete after that. Also, I just cmd+tab around to all my open apps, don't really like the spaces feature.

----------


## Taosaur

For open apps it's alt+tab, which is also much improved in W7 over previous versions.

----------


## OldNutter

> Holy crap, what did I start in here?
> 
> I want a MacBook Pro because I do a lot of photography, and a lot of work in Photoshop. My main OS is Ubuntu, but WINE sucks at running Photoshop, so I need either Windows 7 or Mac OSX. I loathe Windows 7. Absolutely loathe it. Ubuntu has spoiled me. I'm not even sure I like OSX that much better, but it's sexy,and I'm only going to use it for Photoshop and other CS5 programs. 
> 
> Of course, I'm broke and jobless right now, so I'm just dreaming.



Try running Photoshop with playonLinux

----------


## Man of Steel

> What's wrong with windows 7 btw? I'm fine with any OS, just as long as I know how to customize it a little.
> 
> If you hate the W7 taskbar, you can make it just like the vista one by right clicking it, clicking properties, ticking small icons and choosing don't group from the drop down menu. Now you have the vista taskbar... in 7



Everything. I'm probably just biased and accustomed to Linux these days, but take networking, for instance. In Ubuntu, I click Network Manager, sign into a network, and it remembers it forever. In Windows, half the time I get no connectivity, and have to jump through twenty hoops to figure out why I get no connectivity. It's a pain. 

I just dislike Windows. I'm a Linux guy.





> Try running Photoshop with playonLinux



Looking into it now, thanks!

----------


## JussiKala

Yeah. Windows fails on networking. It's fine if you are only connecting through wired and don't plan on hosting any servers.

----------


## tommo

> Everything. I'm probably just biased and accustomed to Linux these days, but take networking, for instance. In Ubuntu, I click Network Manager, sign into a network, and it remembers it forever. In Windows, half the time I get no connectivity, and have to jump through twenty hoops to figure out why I get no connectivity. It's a pain.



AH!  This! +1!

This happens all the time on Windows and Mac too.
If someone can solve this problem they will be a millionaire.  Maybe, I really don't know.
But I'd be very grateful.

Wireless seems to be even harder to get working properly.  I've never done anything with it but there's two
computer nerds in my house and it still fucks up all the time.

----------


## OldNutter

I've almost never have problems with wireless/working with XP and 7. If you're using Vista, then to hell with you, you deserve all the problems your getting. But most issues with networking are either drivers, DNS or viruses. I love networking problems cause they are so easy to fix.

----------


## MindGames

I'd kill for glasses or contact lenses with this functionality.

----------


## Taosaur

> -snip-
> 
> I'd kill for glasses or contact lenses with this functionality.



So I imagine you've seen this: AR.Drone Parrot - First quadricopter that can be controlled by an iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad

----------


## MindGames

I have seen that before, but to be honest it doesn't look too interesting. I was thinking more like accessing your e-mail on your wall or having virtual characters walking around your house. I would buy something like that in a heartbeat. Sony's Smart AR looks like it could have some potential; the other AR devices I've seen aren't very accurate and the 3d models tend to shake around a lot. That's not the case with this. I'm interested in the future applications Sony's going to develop with this technology.

----------


## tommo

> So I imagine you've seen this: AR.Drone Parrot - First quadricopter that can be controlled by an iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad



0:44 sounds like it says "fags" lol

That's pretty awesome though.  Not sure about the controlling, looks kind of weird.

----------


## Taosaur

> I have seen that before, but to be honest it doesn't look too interesting. I was thinking more like accessing your e-mail on your wall or having virtual characters walking around your house. I would buy something like that in a heartbeat. Sony's Smart AR looks like it could have some potential; the other AR devices I've seen aren't very accurate and the 3d models tend to shake around a lot. That's not the case with this. I'm interested in the future applications Sony's going to develop with this technology.



What do you want to bet the networks will be ad supported, and you'll be watching commercials on your retinas at stoplights and in line at the bank. Transmetropolitan is now.

----------


## Taosaur

In Nook Color news, USB hosting is go! It's still in a fairly beta phase, requiring terminal commands to mount everything (hopefully that can be worked around with an app, the NC lacking proper plug-and-play ID pins), but it's integrated with the most popular overclock kernel and under construction by a couple of the top devs. 

I still haven't picked up an adapter for the NC's micro-USB port, so I haven't tried it out myself. I have, however, picked up a knock-off wiimote and Classic Controller Pro to pair over bluetooth for my emulators  :Shades wink:  Pretty sweet. 

The USB developments have me almost wishing I'd saved up for an ASUS Transformer, because now I'm fantasizing about building basically a Transformer dock for the NC, at which point I will have spent almost as much as I would for a Transformer, as well as putting in considerable man-hours (granted, futzing with the thing was part of the NC's appeal), and the Transformer is undeniably a great machine--in the tablet market, it's the next step up from the NC where you're getting your money's worth (arguably the only other tablet where it's the case). Still, I wasn't really planning on a tablet when I settled on the NC, and laying out much more right now would have meant sitting home all summer  :tongue2:

----------


## AURON

Been wanting to get a 32 inch HDTV for some time now.  There was a 720p that was only 244 that I was soooooo close to buying, but when I walked into the store and asked the lady about the tv, she showed me and immediately left.  I think I'm going to wait until the next big sale and try to get one that's 1080.

----------


## JussiKala

Yay, I just got another 21" CRT to complement my main one.

Just need one moar and I can go triple screen gaming at 6144x1536.


Ahh, dual 2048x1536 awesomeness. This is awesome for my computer usage. So much desktop space.

----------


## tommo

> Yay, I just got another 21" CRT to complement my main one.
> 
> Just need one moar and I can go triple screen gaming at 6144x1536.
> 
> 
> Ahh, dual 2048x1536 awesomeness. This is awesome for my computer usage. So much desktop space.



I couldn't stand doing one thing over multiple screens.
Especially gaming, the huge gaps in between annoy the shit out of me even just watching videos of people with that.
Just get a projector or something.

----------


## JussiKala

That's why you do multiple things. One thing per screen


Projectors suck.

----------


## Taosaur

> I couldn't stand doing one thing over multiple screens.
> Especially gaming, the huge gaps in between annoy the shit out of me even just watching videos of people with that.
> Just get a projector or something.



Guy...just give it up. Multi-monitor systems are becoming quite commonplace, and obviously people see value in them beyond just getting "a projector or something."

----------


## JussiKala

For gaming, the benefit of a multi monitor setup would be the huge amount of added FOV on the side monitors. That outweights the slight annoyance of  the bezels. 

But it still has to be triples. I only got two of these things ATM. If I were to game on multi screens, I'd need a third. And even then, I probably couldn't run them at max res. Maybe could achieve 3x 1600x1200 somewhat well on my 5870.

----------


## tommo

> Guy...just give it up. Multi-monitor systems are becoming quite commonplace, and obviously people see value in them beyond just getting "a projector or something."



Do I care?  No.  I was simply saying I would hate it.  I couldn't care less whether someone else doesn't mind.

Jussi - I like projectors.  You just have to have a dark room.
It's okay for multiple things, or parts of programs on separate screens.  But I couldn't handle it on gaming.

----------


## JussiKala

A lot of people from other forums I go to changed their minds when they tried it IRL. Seeing the bezels on a YT vid might be annoying, but not so much when seeing it up close.

Though a lot of people still can't handle it. To each their own.

----------


## Taosaur

This is my new lust: ASUS MeMO 370T 7-inch Ice Cream Sandwich quad-core tablet hands-on | Android Community

Same price as my Nook Color a year ago, with four times the cores, higher res, full sensor array, and mini-HDMI. I want to hear about weight and battery life, but I'm already drooling.

----------

